# sp's



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, are power bait and gulp jerk baits good around racks? It doesnt matter what type it is, I need to buy some gulp and power bait - has any one got any idea which ones to use in dirty water?

EDIT: Dan, I've just edited your post a bit, can you please use full words and proper grammar, not SMS-style abbreviations. It makes it a lot easier to read with full words.
Cheers, Squidder


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I cannot say that I have tried SP's around racks. But anything that looks like a prawn, depending on the colour of the water, either grey or gold type colours.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

fisherman_dan said:


> Hey guys, are power bait and gulp jerk baits good around racks? It doesnt matter what type it is, I need to buy some gulp and power bait - has any one got any idea which ones to use in dirty water?
> 
> EDIT: Dan, I've just edited your post a bit, can you please use full words and proper grammar, not SMS-style abbreviations. It makes it a lot easier to read with full words.
> Cheers, Squidder


My first buy in your case would be a packet of Berkley 3 " Minnow Gulp in Nuclear Chicken, then rig them on a very light jighead, I can almost guarantee you will get a Bream or a Flathead or anything else hanging around racks

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

gulp sandworms in natural always work for me... good luck!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

3" GULP Fry in either Pumpkinseed or Lime Tiger. Fitted on a 1/40Oz HWS jighead (Hidden Weight).

Cast to rack, and just twitch rod tip ever so slightly. Fry will twitch & swirl & scoot all over.

This is how I fish pontoons too.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't forget Pink Lemonade in 3" & 4" power baits flatties and big bream love em.

Its best to have a few different size sp's as well as colours. Some times when the bite if off I use small 2" power baits with a very small jig head and very light twitch when retrieving.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUC17YsAABBXgAAQQAUgABwAP//+oCAAcGMAAAAANU8I1JsmiZk1NpkiFY+p7GXutT5g+7zS6DpokKOIay2GUhRyZVhZ6rxaUaH4hs2IzUu9HXObn+euSMOWw4TDCYYr/HheDhZEYYqECE11MK+Sb+5jOXem/8XckU4UJBAte2LA


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't forget the mouldy cheese!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL, Cheddar cheese cut into small cubes on a long shank hook works a treat.

Dale when you said mouldy cheese it reminded me of my recent holiday, caught probably 20 bream one night using the cheddar cheese 

Cheers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I love it! Where do I get one?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's what I used to use when I was a jetty rat - cubes of cheese and they work as Sel pointed out!!
But, was talking about moldy cheese gulps, 3" minnows.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheddar in summer, Gruyere in winter, an old salt once told me.

Though I havn't been able to implement a long term study, still waiting on funding...


----------

